# 36,000 illegal aliens Convicts freed by Obama.



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Feds Release 36,000 Murderers, Drunk Drivers, and Sex-Crime Convicts, But It's Cool Because They?re Illegal Aliens

36,000 illegal aliens who were convicts being held for deportation were freed under an executive order by Obama. They were given a date for their deportation hearing that they are supposed to show up for.

So let's sum this up. They are illegal aliens. They have been convicted of a felony and served jail time. Obama has set them free because we all know that we can trust people who ignore our laws and enter the country illegally and then break more laws and are convicted of felonies to show up for a deportation hearing.

What the hell is going on?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Feds Release 36,000 Murderers, Drunk Drivers, and Sex-Crime Convicts, But It's Cool Because They?re Illegal Aliens
> 
> 36,000 illegal aliens who were convicts being held for deportation were freed under an executive order by Obama. They were given a date for their deportation hearing that they are supposed to show up for.
> 
> ...


Votes for the democrats is whats going on. Obama freeing the aliens is the modern day lincoln freeing the slaves. He is trying to ensure that 20 million illegals here in the US who will soon be made legal become voters for the democrats/socialists. We are circling the drain as a nation.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> Votes for the democrats is whats going on. Obama freeing the aliens is the modern day lincoln freeing the slaves. He is trying to ensure that 20 million illegals here in the US who will soon be made legal become voters for the democrats/socialists. We are circling the drain as a nation.


I think your analogy is ludicrous. Lincoln did not fight the Civil War and make the Emancipation Proclamation in order to get votes.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I think your analogy is ludicrous. Lincoln did not fight the Civil War and make the Emancipation Proclamation in order to get votes.


That was not my point. He is trying to be the great emancipator to draw a HUGE block to the democratic party. On a side note the emancipation proclamation was a political move to keep england and france from joining the confederacy. "My paramount object in this struggle is to save the Union, and is not either to save or to destroy slavery. If I could save the Union without freeing any slave I would do it, and if I could save it by freeing all the slaves I would do it; and if I could save it by freeing some and leaving others alone I would also do that." Part of a letter written by Abraham Lincoln to Hon Horace Greeley. Also,"Despite this expansive wording, the Emancipation Proclamation was limited in many ways. It applied only to states that had seceded from the Union, leaving slavery untouched in the loyal border states. It also expressly exempted parts of the Confederacy that had already come under Northern control. Most important, the freedom it promised depended upon Union military victory." Im not trying to refight the civil war here, I just want people to see what O is doing.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I doubt that keith is says Lincoln freed the slaves for votes. I think Lincoln is still in the generation of statesmen rather that self serving politicians who would do anything to remain in power at any expense, including our freedom. kieth, if I'm wrong, tell me.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Just wait until Mexico and Canada become part of Americas domain...lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What if it is to add more violence and chaos to some manufactured crisis?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I doubt that keith is says Lincoln freed the slaves for votes. I think Lincoln is still in the generation of statesmen rather that self serving politicians who would do anything to remain in power at any expense, including our freedom. kieth, if I'm wrong, tell me.


All I'm trying to say is that Obama will be looked at as Lincoln, a great statesman who liberated millions of illegals bestowing the rights and privilges of american citizenship. This will bring a voting block to the democrat/socialist side that cannot be overcome.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea well where did all of those people go after they got released from Guantanamo bay?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FUBAR
Another act by this regime to continue the ruin of this Great Republic.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well had to get them out in time to get ready to vote.


----------

